# Field hunting or hunting on water?



## tdalke (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm a beginning hunter and I was wondering whether its better to hunt fields or water. I'm going to be hunting in the Devils lake area if that helps. I read all over the place that ducks feed mostly in fields but most people hunt on water. What should I be looking for when trying to prepare for my setup this fall. I'm just trying to get the basics down so if anyone has any tips that would be awesome


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Fields are best, be prepared to put some miles on scouting this is going to be a tough year in Nodak the Devils Lake area is dry, despite recent precipitation the sloughs and fields are just absorbing the water, none of it is really refilling anything, or at least not to the point of being useful to the birds that I've noticed. Watch out for winter wheat fields and good luck.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Both.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

be prepared for all kinds of opinions. My answer to you is...it depends. Mostly it depends on what you want to target (i.e. mainly mallards, a mixed variety, or mainly divers) . What constitutes the "best" to you? If you want mallards, then no contest...field hunt. Not to say you can't shoot them on water, because you sure can. Just not in the volume that you get into them in fields. But if you're looking for a mix of birds, or mostly divers, then water would be a good bet. I happen to have a favorite pothole or two that are typically loaded with Cans, redheads, bluebills, etc., and lots of mallards. But we usually target the divers at least once or twice, and although you are limited to fewer birds, we consider those shoots outstanding.

So as I said, it depends.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This will help:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

The best thing you can do is drive (scout), while Devils Lake may be dry you'll still find birds. You may be thinking scout for what???? The next two weeks will be good time to go find out what lots of birds look like, and where they go. Start asap, the birds wont move very far between now and the opener and this is the easiest scouting you will have until late in the year. Fields or water depends on what you like to do, I hunt water probably once a year. If your scouting at night and looking for water to hunt mallards from look for sloughs they use around that 6-6:30, if they're hitting the water right before dark, my advice would be to stay away from these area's the hunting will be good once, thats it. I always wondered how my buddies dads knew where all these birds were all the time, well they knew where the birds go, birds are very predictable they use the same area's year after year. More scouting now will save you less years down the road.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

water_swater said:


> birds are very predictable they use the same area's year after year...


Ya know I'm no expert, but I agree with that. Fields we've found 'em feeding in years ago are still good today. Of course it depends on what's planted where, but within a short distance of where you found them feeding last year, I almost guarantee you'll find them this year.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

If you hunt water try to find small sloughs that the ducks aren't using to roost on. A lot of ducks roost on bigger sloughs then fly out to smaller ones that have better aquatic vegetation and invertabrates to feed on. Scout these areas mid morning before the next days hunt. You don't need hundreds of ducks using a slough to shoot your limit so don't be afraid to set up on little sloughs that have 30 to 50 ducks on it. They will come in small flocks and provide plenty of shooting. Field hunting can also be very good all year, but I found it can be inconsistant late in the season. Ducks feeding in a field one evening may be long gone by morning. Scout fields early morning or late evening and set up right where they were on the next hunt. With it being so dry I have a feeling that field hunting is going to be the way to go since most of the small sloughs are going to be dry this year. good luck


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

We've had better luck over water just because every feild is locked up by leases or guides, plus Igrew up water hunting so it's in my blood, you do just fine over water if you sit and watch thier patterns a day ahead, plus that extra day is a good time to drink beer, either way have a great season and good luck!! :beer:


----------



## tdalke (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks guys all these replies were very helfpul! One last question though, when i go scouting, what kind of fields are usually best? Plowed corn fields or what? then should i use a pop up blind? or jimmy rig an easy hay blind?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Harvested corn fields are probably going to be #1 later in the season. Small grain fields will also be good all fall. A layout blind works best to cover up, there are probably some sales on them this time of year. What do you mean by pop up blind? The lower your profile the better, if you don't have a blind then I would lay on the ground with some sort of camo sheet that blends with the field and put some goose decoys around you.


----------



## SaugerHawger (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't see many ducks when I'm out scouting for geese, but I know there are quite a few in the area, because I see a lot of them roosting on the river. In general, when do ducks go to the field - earlier in the morning maybe??? Do they feed twice a day like geese? I see them flying around in swarms over the river sometimes right before dark.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Right a first light and again in late evening like geese. They don't spend as much time sitting in the fields as geese do though. They feed for a bit and head back. In real cold conditions they may only come off the water once in the afternoon.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

SaugerHawger said:


> I don't see many ducks when I'm out scouting for geese, but I know there are quite a few in the area, because I see a lot of them roosting on the river. In general, when do ducks go to the field - earlier in the morning maybe??? Do they feed twice a day like geese? I see them flying around in swarms over the river sometimes right before dark.


Go back a few posts and read the article that was linked there. Good information for a newbie to learn by.


----------

